

Ask HN: What is the name of that node.js logfile scraper? - Ixiaus

Mostly in the title - I thought it was called "LogUI" but I cannot find anything remotely similar to the application I saw from the post... I thought I bookmarked it too. Any help appreciated!
======
urmane
<http://logio.org>

~~~
Ixiaus
Much thanks!!

